# Hot Chix from Life Magazine



## AldenPyle

Julie Newmar 1958


----------



## MarkfromMD

that picture is surprisingly risque to be from the 50's  but this thread needs to continue!


----------



## Beau

Is that Julie Newmar? She looks rather like the Catwoman.


----------



## eagle2250

I've always disliked beach towels...this does not help!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I've always disliked beach towels...this does not help!


Yeah,she needs to disrobe.


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

1. 'Chix' or as it is more commonly spelled, 'Chicks' would imply that there was more than one woman present in the picture. There is not.

2. I find the term 'Chick'/'Chicks'/'Chix' to be a sexist term that is demeaning to women.



Godspeed,


Saxon


----------



## AldenPyle

*Claudia Cardinale*


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

Ooooh, you're such a manly being--you can post pictures of women from _Life_ Magazine and start a thread about them called "Hot Chix."

Yep. Now when you're done hunting some wild boar in your animal skin for dinner, be sure and club some attractive woman to take home with you to your cave.

Godspeed,

Saxon


----------



## Howard

Ok,I'll add my 2 cents,here's a picture of Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Howard

Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Ooooh, you're such a manly being--you can post pictures of women from _Life_ Magazine and start a thread about them called "Hot Chix."
> 
> Yep. Now when you're done hunting some wild boar in your animal skin for dinner, be sure and club some attractive woman to take home with you to your cave.
> 
> Godspeed,
> 
> Saxon


Yep,will do.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Queen Paola of Belgium*


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

AAAC definition of "The Interchange": _A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!

_That was a verbatim quote, gentlemen ["gentlemen" being used in sarcastic derision]. It doesn't say anything about Junior High School students raiding Daddy's collection of Playboy Magazines and posting pictures from them.

Yes, I think my point has been made (yet again). It seems that a couple of individuals are bent on cheapening this site and themselves. And so it goes.

Goodspeed,

Saxon


----------



## MarkfromMD

What do you think gentlemen discuss over cigars when lounging in leather chairs? Beautiful women are never a bad topic.


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

MarkfromMD said:


> What do you think gentlemen discuss over cigars when lounging in leather chairs? Beautiful women are never a bad topic.


Obviously, you and I do not frequent the same clubs, for which I am eternally grateful.

Godspeed,

Saxon


----------



## MarkfromMD

Well thank you for coming here and blessing us with your pompous posts, half of which have consisted of complaining in this one thread. 


Best of luck,

Mark


----------



## Relayer

Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Obviously, you and I do not frequent the same clubs, for which I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Godspeed,
> 
> Saxon


Please do us a favor and consider frequenting a different internet forum, also.

Godspeed, and thanks in advance.


----------



## ksinc

What are those beer commercials where the beer can squashes the guy? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer

ksinc said:


> What are those beer commercials where the beer can squashes the guy? :icon_smile_wink:


Beast Light.


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

Relayer said:


> Please do us a favor and consider frequenting a different internet forum, also.
> 
> Godspeed, and thanks in advance.


Well, that was just plain rude.

S. C.-C.


----------



## Jovan

Saxon Croft-Cooke: This thread doesn't strike me as sexist or demeaning. People appreciate pretty women -- and handsome men -- all the time. It need not mean that they're being objectified, harassed, or overlooked for their personality.

Now, if someone posted a thread titled "Beautiful Sunsets," would you take issue with that? Probably not. But both can be appreciated as nature's works of art.


----------



## ksinc

Laxplayer said:


> Best Light.


Yes; thank you.


----------



## Dingo McPhee

Those eyes!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mia Farrow??

What kinda coo-coo Broad marries Woddy Allen AFTER Frank Sinatra?? 

Gee, is coo-coo Broad OK or should I stick with "Chick??" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Love this thread..*

I love the pictures..particularly one of the most seriously underrated beauties-Claudia Cardinale.

SC-C, were you here before as Chase Hamilton? Style seems much the same, as hometown of Highland Park? Just asking.


----------



## Howard

MarkfromMD said:


> What do you think gentlemen discuss over cigars when lounging in leather chairs? Beautiful women are never a bad topic.


I'll discuss women but I won't smoke cigars,maybe a cup of coffee.

(and a nude pic or 2).


----------



## AldenPyle

*Natalie Wood in the South of France*









(photographed in the Nice-Cannes region)


----------



## ksinc




----------



## norton

Claudia Cardinale - too bad you can't post her voice.

That scene with her getting drunk on champaign with David Niven in The Pink Panther is one of the sexiest I've ever seen in a movie.


----------



## ksinc

norton said:


> Claudia Cardinale - too bad you can't post her voice.
> 
> That scene with her getting drunk on champaign with David Niven in The Pink Panther is one of the sexiest I've ever seen in a movie.







mark 1:11


----------



## Howard

Let's move 20 years later in the 70's where bikinis evolved.


----------



## Jovan

Picture doesn't show.


----------



## smujd

Mad Hatter said:


> SC-C, were you here before as Chase Hamilton? Style seems much the same, as hometown of Highland Park? Just asking.


Exactly what I was wondering, as well.


----------



## AldenPyle

Good pictures. I was going to use that Mia Farrow one myself.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Rita Moreno, 1954*


----------



## Pentheos

smujd said:


> Exactly what I was wondering, as well.


I'm sure of it. Too bad he's back.


----------



## Pentheos

AldenPyle said:


>


Yummy.


----------



## Dingo McPhee

Mad Hatter said:


> SC-C, were you here before as Chase Hamilton? Style seems much the same, as hometown of Highland Park? Just asking.


It must be.


Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Ooooh, you're such a manly being--you can post pictures of women from _Life_ Magazine and start a thread about them called "Hot Chix."
> 
> Yep. Now when you're done hunting some wild boar in your animal skin for dinner, be sure and club some attractive woman to take home with you to your cave.
> 
> Godspeed,
> Saxon





Chase Hamilton said:


> TWG, when you were a little girl in school, and The Teacher forgot to assign homework, did you remind her about it?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Chase


Excelsior,
Dingo Crumpington Twombly St. John-McPhee, Esq., D.D.S.


----------



## Howard

Pentheos said:


> Yummy.


I liked her in The Electric Company during the 70's.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Mitzi Gaynor*


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thanks for posting these pics-sometimes, you get the idea the only two women around then were Audrey Hepburn and Grace Kelly. 

Any pics of Melina Mercouri or Brigitte Bardot from then?


----------



## Howard

Bridgette Bardot looked so yummy back then.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A theme of completely useless towels has permiated this pictorial review.


----------



## ksinc

WouldaShoulda said:


> A theme of completely useless towels has permiated this pictorial review.


LOL! That does seem to be a popular theme.


----------



## Bernard T. McManus

Julie Newmar, in that photo, is very lovely. Her face is even lovelier than the sight of her hip, and her hip is a very good looking thing indeed!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> A theme of completely useless towels has permiated this pictorial review.


I agree with you,they should be taken off.


----------



## AldenPyle

Mad Hatter said:


> Thanks for posting these pics-sometimes, you get the idea the only two women around then were Audrey Hepburn and Grace Kelly.
> 
> Any pics of Melina Mercouri or Brigitte Bardot from then?


There are many of both ladies. I have to admit I hated MM in Topkapi, though.


----------



## AldenPyle

*France Nguyen*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Special South Pacific Bonus*


----------



## Howard

C'mon,where are the hotter pics or did they come later?


----------



## AldenPyle

*Veronica Lake*


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well now, Miss Lake's dress is certainly an improvement over the aggravating assortment of beach towels we witnessed earlier in the thread!


----------



## Howard

*Kitten Natividad*


----------



## vwdolly

Is this boys only ? I love some of the pics, they are so iconic. Its nice as lots of womens are returning to the 1950s look and its so much more feminine than some of the recent faux pas in fashion. Im not sure anyones taking on the toweling look though, but it seems you are all enjoying those ones so .... :icon_smile: 
Denise


----------



## Howard

vwdolly said:


> Is this boys only ? I love some of the pics, they are so iconic. Its nice as lots of womens are returning to the 1950s look and its so much more feminine than some of the recent faux pas in fashion. Im not sure anyones taking on the toweling look though, but it seems you are all enjoying those ones so .... :icon_smile:
> Denise


I guess this is Boys Only but you can make a separate thread called Hot Guys From Life Magazine if you'd like.


----------



## vwdolly

Howard said:


> I guess this is Boys Only but you can make a separate thread called Hot Guys From Life Magazine if you'd like.


Hmmmm now that sounds like a GREAT IDEA :icon_smile_wink:

Denise


----------



## vwdolly

Howard said:


> I guess this is Boys Only but you can make a separate thread called Hot Guys From Life Magazine if you'd like.


Took your advice and us ladies have our own now " HOT GUYS" thread 

Denise


----------



## AldenPyle

Good luck, Dolly


----------



## AldenPyle

*Shirley Maclaine, Irma La Douce*


----------



## aspectator

AldenPyle said:


>


She was the cutest back then. I got a huge crush after seeing the Apartment the first time.


----------



## Howard

Would you have a crush on her now,She must be at least 75.^


----------



## Howard

vwdolly said:


> Took your advice and us ladies have our own now " HOT GUYS" thread
> 
> Denise


Fantastic.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jane Nigh*


----------



## Howard

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

I saw Julie Newmar on the 3rd Street Promenade in Santa Monica a few weeks ago. She has fallen in love with plastic surgery.


----------



## Jovan

Unfortunate. I often find that the results of plastic surgery are much less appealing than letting nature take its course... face or otherwise.


----------



## ksinc

vwdolly said:


> Took your advice and us ladies have our own now " HOT GUYS" thread
> 
> Denise


My Wife has a strict no internet pictures rule. Sorry.


----------



## Howard

Edwin Ek said:


> I saw Julie Newmar on the 3rd Street Promenade in Santa Monica a few weeks ago. She has fallen in love with plastic surgery.


How did she look?


----------



## vwdolly

ksinc said:


> My Wife has a strict no internet pictures rule. Sorry.


Oh well, such a loss to us ladies im sure :icon_smile_big: Us girls dont like sharing a good thing :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AldenPyle

Edwin Ek said:


> I saw Julie Newmar on the 3rd Street Promenade in Santa Monica a few weeks ago. She has fallen in love with plastic surgery.


I used to work in a building on the 3rd Street Promenade in the days before the Promenade itself got a facelift. The same small building was the headquarters of then State Sen. Tom Hayden, then husband of Jane Fonda. That synchronicity makes Ms. Fonda, Jane of the Day.


----------



## Howard

Damn,that's one hot broad!


----------



## AldenPyle

Howard said:


> Damn,that's one hot broad!


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jane Russell*

























Cross My Heart


----------



## ksinc

AldenPyle said:


>


+1000

Although the pics make it clearer exactly what happened to her.


----------



## Howard

This must be Jane Russell today.^


----------



## eagle2250

^^


----------



## Orsini

You should look so good at 88.


----------



## AldenPyle

Orsini said:


> You should look so good at 88.


 She's still alive? Good for her, she looked pretty strong and athletic when young so maybe not surprising.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jane Powell, 1949 and 1942*


----------



## OneEyeMan

This is a great thread.
Please keep the pix coming.
Lenny


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


> She's still alive? Good for her, she looked pretty strong and athletic when young so maybe not surprising.


She was at the Academy Awards in 2005.


----------



## Howard

And here we have Jane Powell today at age 80.^


----------



## DCLawyer68

She was one of the "Three Daring Daughters," which remains one of my personal obscure favorites.


----------



## Grayson

Honor Blackman of Avengers and Goldfinger fame, then and now...










Excellent way with the year, m'lady.


----------



## ksinc

Howard said:


> And here we have Jane Powell today at age 80.^


That's flat out insane.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jayne Mansfield*

















Casual Friday Jane of the Day is a Jayne


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jane Seymour 1983*









Bonus Jane added for Barney Stinson Synchronicity


----------



## Dingo McPhee

Tippi Hedren!


----------



## ksinc

Michele Carey? https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_OQmEa5OK...AMjU/m8QiCSv4GfU/s1600-h/MichelleCareyX02.jpg


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


> Bonus Jane added for Barney Stinson Synchronicity


And she still looks good today.


----------



## Howard

Dingo McPhee said:


> Tippi Hedren!












and here she is at the 2006 Award Ceremony.^


----------



## AldenPyle

Melanie Griffith








Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Howard

This is Vanessa Del Rio,the porn actress who did hardcore porn back in the early 80's,this is her today at age 50,her breast size looked smaller than these sweater melons as you can see here now.^

My apologies if this wasn't part of Life Magazine.


----------



## Orsini

Howard said:


> This is Vanessa Del Rio,the porn actress who did hardcore porn back in the early 80's,this is her today at age 50,her breast size looked smaller than these sweater melons as you can see here now.^
> 
> My apologies if this wasn't part of Life Magazine.


Wonder how she'll look at 88...


----------



## AldenPyle

*Dolores Del Rio, 1945*


----------



## Pentheos

Howard said:


> This is Vanessa Del Rio,the porn actress who did hardcore porn back in the early 80's,this is her today at age 50,her breast size looked smaller than these sweater melons as you can see here now.^
> 
> My apologies if this wasn't part of Life Magazine.


Gross. Why inflict this on us? She looks like her dog.


----------



## Howard

Pentheos said:


> Gross. Why inflict this on us? She looks like her dog.


Sorry Pentheos,I thought of posting something different.


----------



## Howard

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This is Vanessa Del Rio,the porn actress who did hardcore porn back in the early 80's,this is her today at age 50,her breast size looked smaller than these sweater melons as you can see here now.^
> 
> My apologies if this wasn't part of Life Magazine.


Why Howard, are you into dirty movies? I never would have guessed!  LOL. From the follow-up post (#94), by Alden Pyle, it would appear that Ms bel Rio had her lips and at least one other feature (or should that be two?) plumped!


----------



## AldenPyle

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, are you into dirty movies? I never would have guessed!  LOL. From the follow-up post (#94), by Alden Pyle, it would appear that Ms bel Rio had her lips and at least one other feature (or should that be two?) plumped!


Different Del Rio


----------



## AldenPyle

*ZsaZsa Gabor 1951*


----------



## Scoundrel

AldenPyle said:


>


So many teens are trying to emulate this look right now, it's not even funny (bra and all)


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, are you into dirty movies? I never would have guessed!  LOL. From the follow-up post (#94), by Alden Pyle, it would appear that Ms Del Rio had her lips and at least one other feature (or should that be two?) plumped!


Well Eagle now you know.


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


and here she is today^ which one do you like best?


----------



## AldenPyle

*A Chorus Line*

This is from a set of pictures of Zsa Zsa Gabor's 1961 Vegas stage act. Apparently, the photographer and a chorus girl decided to put together some art photos.


----------



## Jovan

Great photos. I'm a fan of that style -- very natural, unposed, and the woman is very real.

Just make sure it doesn't get too risque in here.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> Great photos. I'm a fan of that style -- very natural, unposed, and the woman is very real.
> 
> Just make sure it doesn't get too risque in here.


Don't worry, strictly PG.


----------



## Jovan

I don't doubt it. It was intended as a general statement to everyone participating in the thread.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Again, these are some..mostly..great pictures. 

Since I don't have a collection of vintage magazines to draw upon, is it OK to link to pics from Time archives?


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> I don't doubt it. It was intended as a general statement to everyone participating in the thread.


yeah some people might go overboard.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Michiko, Empress of Japan*


----------



## AldenPyle

Mad Hatter said:


> Again, these are some..mostly..great pictures.
> 
> Since I don't have a collection of vintage magazines to draw upon, is it OK to link to pics from Time archives?


Of course. I dont scan magazines. I just got to Google Images and enter the name Im looking for, along with Source:Life (include colon, but no spaces between the words).


----------



## Howard

*Brooke Shields 1985*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Dorothy McGuire, 1943*


----------



## Jovan

Quite the all-American girl image there. I really dig the masculine clothing on her.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Admittedly this is experience (and perhaps, old age) talking here but, on her...it isn't masculine clothing!


----------



## Jovan

Women have a tendency to make men's clothing look even better than on the men. Just a fact of life.


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


Here is an older picture of Dorothy McGuire.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Christine Carrere*


----------



## Howard

*Judy Garland 1940*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Anne Gwynne, 1939*


----------



## Howard

*Anne Gwynne at age 65*


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


Who's She?


----------



## Jovan

Howard, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by posting pictures of the women at older age?


----------



## Mad Hatter

AldenPyle said:


> Of course. I dont scan magazines. I just got to Google Images and enter the name Im looking for, along with Source:Life (include colon, but no spaces between the words).


I give up-that's a PITA to search via dial-up.

Anybody taking requests? I would really like to see pics of these chix!

Anne Francis as Honey West (with/without Bruce)

Barbara Feldon as Agent 99 from Get Smart

Diana Rigg from The Avengers

Bond Girls

Thanks!


----------



## Victor123

Grayson said:


> Honor Blackman of Avengers and Goldfinger fame, then and now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent way with the year, m'lady.


I saw her on some bond girls tv special. You can still tell that she used to be hot.


----------



## iclypso

Victor123 said:


> I saw her on some bond girls tv special. You can still tell that she used to be hot.


You have better eyes to the past than do I.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Howard, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by posting pictures of the women at older age?


I'm just comparing yesterday's pictures with the ones of today,I don't see no harm in doing that.


----------



## ksinc

Howard said:


> I'm just comparing yesterday's pictures with the ones of today,I don't see no harm in doing that.


Howard, Stay _Crazy_!


----------



## Howard

ksinc said:


> Howard, Stay _Crazy_!


Thanks!


----------



## AldenPyle

*Betty Grable 1940*


----------



## Howard

*Betty White*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Betty Page.










BTW~Howard can't help it if he digs older women!!


----------



## Jovan

No, no harm in it, I'm just wondering why!


----------



## ksinc

Jovan said:


> No, no harm in it, I'm just wondering why!


Young women don't tip cart wranglers?:devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Betty Ford










Heh, heh...


----------



## AldenPyle

*Starlets*

Cavorting at the Beverly Hills mansion of William Randolph Hearst for some reason.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Betty Page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW~Howard can't help it if he digs older women!!


That's the younger version of an older woman.


----------



## Howard

ksinc said:


> Young women don't tip cart wranglers?:devil:


young or old,It doesn't matter.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

"I'd rather have two girls at 21 each, than one girl at 42!!" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> "I'd rather have two girls at 21 each, than one girl at 42!!" :icon_smile_big:


Hey share with me,I'll take one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

And now the thread descends into frat boy territory...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> And now the thread descends into frat boy territory...


Go back and read posts #5 and #23.

I'm surprised it took you so long to notice!! ic12337:


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

Jovan said:


> And now the thread descends into frat boy territory...


And I'm not sayin' a word...

Saxon


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> Go back and read posts #5 and #23.
> 
> I'm surprised it took you so long to notice!! ic12337:


You and Howard are becoming outright sexist now, that's the difference.



Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> And I'm not sayin' a word...
> 
> Saxon


You sure had a lot to say at the beginning...

Shall we review?



Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> 1. 'Chix' or as it is more commonly spelled, 'Chicks' would imply that there was more than one woman present in the picture. There is not.
> 
> 2. I find the term 'Chick'/'Chicks'/'Chix' to be a sexist term that is demeaning to women.
> 
> Godspeed,
> 
> Saxon





Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Ooooh, you're such a manly being--you can post pictures of women from _Life_ Magazine and start a thread about them called "Hot Chix."
> 
> Yep. Now when you're done hunting some wild boar in your animal skin for dinner, be sure and club some attractive woman to take home with you to your cave.
> 
> Godspeed,
> 
> Saxon





Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> AAAC definition of "The Interchange": _A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!_
> 
> That was a verbatim quote, gentlemen ["gentlemen" being used in sarcastic derision]. It doesn't say anything about Junior High School students raiding Daddy's collection of Playboy Magazines and posting pictures from them.
> 
> Yes, I think my point has been made (yet again). It seems that a couple of individuals are bent on cheapening this site and themselves. And so it goes.
> 
> Goodspeed,
> 
> Saxon





Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Obviously, you and I do not frequent the same clubs, for which I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Godspeed,
> 
> Saxon


Then, after being rude, you complain when you get the same in return...



Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> Well, that was just plain rude.
> 
> S. C.-C.


This was all before the most recent comments. If you posted such things now, I would understand.


----------



## ksinc

Jovan said:


> You and Howard are becoming outright sexist now, that's the difference.


And/or ageist. I'm afraid to ask the obvious follow-up question ...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sexist??

I just report.

You decide!!


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke

Jovan said:


> You sure had a lot to say at the beginning...
> 
> Shall we review? ...


I apologize for being rude earlier. That was a mistake. On the other hand, I am not surprised that this thread has evolved into a direction I knew it would ultimately take.

Saxon


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ksinc said:


> And/or ageist. I'm afraid to ask the obvious follow-up question ...


Ageist??

I think the appreciation for women of a certain age was already demonstrated!!

Oh well, "boys will be boys!!" (If that's acceptable to say) :crazy:


----------



## ksinc

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ageist??
> 
> I think the appreciation for women of a certain age was already demonstrated!!
> 
> Oh well, "boys will be boys!!" (If that's acceptable to say) :crazy:


check your watch :devil:


----------



## Howard

Saxon Croft-Cooke said:


> I apologize for being rude earlier. That was a mistake. On the other hand, I am not surprised that this thread has evolved into a direction I knew it would ultimately take.
> 
> Saxon


Sorry guys that was my fault,I'm sorry for turning this thread into something else.


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> And now the thread descends into frat boy territory...


I apologize Jovan,that was my fault.


----------



## smallwonder

WouldaShoulda said:


> "I'd rather have two girls at 21 each, than one girl at 42!!" :icon_smile_big:


I agree with this


----------



## AldenPyle

*FashionModels1953*


----------



## Jovan

Those fashion models are much more attractive than many of today's!



WouldaShoulda said:


> Sexist??
> 
> I just report.
> 
> You decide!!


The talk of splitting up women and possessing them seemed sexist to me. On the other hand, I've always found the picture above hilarious, so maybe you've redeemed yourself. 



Howard said:


> I apologize Jovan,that was my fault.


All good.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> The talk of splitting up women and possessing them seemed sexist to me.
> 
> On the other hand, I've always found the picture above hilarious, so maybe you've redeemed yourself.


1. The quote from WC Fields (2X21ea) is so patenetly ridiculous and archaic, it's funny.

2. Quite right. But if you expect me to apologize like Howard... NEVER!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Those fashion models are much more attractive than many of today's!


:teacha: 100%!!


----------



## Jovan

There doesn't seem to be as much artifice. More diversity in facial shapes than just "long and angular" as is the focus now. Also, a few of them are actually smiling.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I prefer plenty of meat on my ribs!!

Check this out...

Was the photoshopped Ralph Lauren model fired for being overweight?


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


very nice,they look so elegant.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Bonus Sweater Model*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Raquel Welch, 1965*


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


Wowee Alden,Thank You,my horomones just went up a notch.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Mary Martin, 1938*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Bonus Betty Grable*


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


Wow,that's quite a shocker.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Jean Simmons 1948*


----------



## Orsini

AldenPyle said:


>


What a swell job.


----------



## Howard

*Shelly Winters 1955*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Dorothy Dandridge, 1951*


----------



## Jovan

More diversity at last!


----------



## Howard

*Doris Day*


----------



## DukeGrad

*Linda Loveless*

She was the hottest, next to Marylin Chambers!!!

Jimmy


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> More diversity at last!


Don't blame me. Blame Henry Luce (though to be fair, Henry Luce was known to enjoy some diversity, if it comes to that).


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> More diversity at last!





AldenPyle said:


> Don't blame me. Blame Henry Luce (though to be fair, Henry Luce was known to enjoy some diversity, if it comes to that).


You two carry on like you have never seen an attractive Black woman before!!


----------



## Jovan

I have seen many attractive black women before, just not in this thread until recently.


----------



## Howard

*Carmen Miranda*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Hollywood vs. Broadway: Who is the better Suzie Wong*


----------



## Howard

*The great Lena Horne*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Cyd Charisse 1964*


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Did anyone other than me think it was a guy giving the massage in the first picture? Indeed, those pictures could be captioned...'A Study In Contrasts!'


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Did anyone other than me think it was a guy giving the massage in the first picture? Indeed, those pictures could be captioned...'A Study In Contrasts!'


Looks like a guy in the first picture but then the second one it shows a woman giving the massage.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Baroness Fiona von Thyssen, 1963*


----------



## Howard

AldenPyle said:


>


Very Nice.


----------

